# OK,WHAT IS YOUR MOST DEPENDABLE FIREWOOD SAW?



## demc570 (Jan 5, 2014)

THAT YOU WOULDNT WANT TO BE WITHOUT,PERIOD? THAT ALWAYS STARTS AND READY TO CUT!opcorn:
opcorn:


----------



## flyboy553 (Jan 5, 2014)

My 359 has sentimental value, but after that, I wouldn't be without any of my saws. They all get to tag along out to the woods, but the first one I grab is the 2171, then the 359 to limb with. Once in a while the 385 comes out first but only when I have larger wood to work up.

TEd


----------



## Cheesecutter (Jan 5, 2014)

My go to saw is my Jonny 2159 for all around cutting but my Jonny 2171 is my real favorite.


----------



## ole yukon (Jan 5, 2014)

the one I wouldnt want to be without would be the husky 181SE, but to be honest I wouldnt want to be without any of the others either lol. So far they have all been dependable (knock on wood)


----------



## Axfarmer (Jan 5, 2014)

My most used saw is a STIHL 026 PRO


----------



## AIM (Jan 5, 2014)

Husky 55 
Runs like a new one every time.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 5, 2014)

I think my go to saw very versatile generally for most applications is my ms441cm heaps of grunt


----------



## flotek (Jan 5, 2014)

My 290 farm boss Stihl
Its accidentally fell off the back of a log cart onto the mud ..I've dropped it in 2 ft deep freezing water
Pulled the plug pumped the water out of the cylinder yanked the filter out and it started right up
It's been used and abused and runs like a champ I could go out in. 5 degrees weather and it'll fire right up. That saw has helped heat my home and save me many thousands of dollars . The best 375 $ I probably ever spent


----------



## Twindad (Jan 5, 2014)

Honestly, all of my saws have been dependable. I try to take care of them and haven't had one let me down. The 372 gets the most use now, but the saw that has cut the most wood is my semi-retired 55.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 5, 2014)

I first found AS looking for info on the oil pump of my McCulloch. One of the reasons I stuck around was because I wanted my equipment to be more reliable. At this point I have 10 saws - plastic Poulans, little RedMaxs, McCullochs, and an Earthquake, all considered homeowner saws here - and I can count on every one to start and run reliably and cut well.

If I had to pick one though, it'd be one of the 42cc Poulan/Craftsman saws with 18" lo pro B&C. They always work, always do whatever is asked of it, big enough to do most any firewood job I need done. Probably would be the one I built from pieces that Marc (Diggers Dad) gave me and an old engine I ported. It's my rat saw, but as such it gets used a lot.


----------



## zogger (Jan 5, 2014)

Hard to say, my last batch of good saws stolen. In that batch if I had to grab one and keep it would have been the 365sp husky. Real nice all around reliable saw. Not too small, not too big, able to buck or fell or brush quite a wide variety of trees by swapping bars around.

With that said, any of the older mag case poulans in the countervibe and/or more modern designs series. Wicked easy to work on, start easy, cut great, your choice in sizes 38cc on up. My s25cva cuts above its class for sure.

I think they were too good and husky intergalactic just insisted poulan not make larger good pro saws anymore, to not have to compete with their own flagship brand. I swapped for a poulan 505 after my other saws got stolen and excuse me, but that saw is 100% badazz like it sits stock. I haven't run it enough yet to see if it is my fav saw yet or not, but it might turn out that way.


----------



## Cbird14 (Jan 5, 2014)

After letting the 2159 breath and a trim of the limiters, it's a damn strong saw. The 2172 got the muff opened too, but the '59 is my first pick, starts in 3-4 pulls. It was also the first new saw I've bought.


----------



## DCC (Jan 5, 2014)

Husqvarna 262xp gets used the most but it was the first "PRO" saw I have owned.


----------



## 513yj (Jan 5, 2014)

My saws all run great but I mostly use my 025 Stihl 18" bar. I put one of the carbs on with both mixture screws and this thing has been great since 2003. Perhaps the real key is the RSC chain.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hands down, ms261. Always starts easily, never a problem. It's the one saw that always goes to the woods with me.
My 562xp is my favorite firewood saw, when it runs right.


----------



## redfin (Jan 5, 2014)

My 044 goes with me at all times between the three firewood saws I use.


----------



## fiasco (Jan 5, 2014)

My Jonsereds 2159 is my more powerful saw, but my Dolmar 510 is more reliable.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Jan 5, 2014)

My husky 346xp is really the only saw I'd ever need. Just please don't tell my wife!


----------



## Festus (Jan 5, 2014)

Out in the woods, I use my Jonsered 2152 the most because of weight issues, but it was a pawn shop buy for $110 and I still have a couple bugs to work out. My real favorite saw is my 2171. It can't be beat for bucking and noodling and it always starts and runs great. It will sit and idle perfect if I have to set it down for awhile and it has the power to put a grin on my face.


----------



## ash man (Jan 5, 2014)

I think I'd have to say my ne 346 sporting a 18" bar if I had to choose just one saw to have. Light enough to limb with, but strong enough to buck some decent sized logs.


----------



## chucker (Jan 5, 2014)

with out stigmatizing all my other saws, it would be the jonsered 2159/18" full chisel 58 gauge .... with out a second thought! it needs a new muffler right now due to a crack from?????


----------



## zogger (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey dudes, a 372xtorque just went up in the trading post for real nice coin..just saying..not mine, just saw it.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 5, 2014)

Any Stihl…though the 441 & 361 are my favorites


----------



## Fred Wright (Jan 5, 2014)

My 353 without a doubt. Have worked the heck out of that saw for 3 years now; it starts and runs like new. It'll outwork me.


----------



## F.W.P.T (Jan 5, 2014)

My FIL has an old 026 with a 16"bar. That thing has countless cords under it's belt. Slow as can be, but it just keeps on going and without any problems outside of regular maintenance. Always starts and cuts.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 5, 2014)

Husky 357XP, 20" bar. I have others but this one always seems to be in my hands. Cuts really well and I can use it all day and still get up the next morning.


----------



## philoshop (Jan 5, 2014)

The orange and white one, right between the other orange and white ones. 260 pro, don't leave home without it.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 5, 2014)

my go to saw is the 460 . I know its a little big but its nice even when I am limbing the tree no need to bend down with the 28 inch bar. But all my saws except the old husky 350 run great, and I caused that debacle.


----------



## DavidBrown1212 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolmar P5100S, no matter how big or small the tree, this is my saw in my hands most of the time. 70%+ of blue fuel is used on this saw in my house.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 5, 2014)

That's akin to asking me to pick between my babies... I love them for different tasks. Of my old equipment, hands-down my 346. They were all fantastic saws, but tht 346 made me smile every time and cut way out of proportion to it's size... NOW... IDK. I love the grunt of the 261 but not it's weight. I love my 562, when it's not bogging on acceleration. My Stumpbroke is awesome when I need a few more ponies or I just want to impress someone. We'll see about the pending 9010... I guess the 261 as it cut's beyond it's displacement and noodles better than, (doesn't clog as much) as my 372 (at least until I get the bigger clutch cover). After running Hedgerow's ported 562... If I had that, or get mine done, the order will change significantly!


----------



## LouB (Jan 5, 2014)

demc570 said:


> THAT YOU WOULDNT WANT TO BE WITHOUT,PERIOD? THAT ALWAYS STARTS AND READY TO CUT!opcorn:
> opcorn:


 My 361 with a 20' bar would be 1st choice for firewood. That saw is totally reliable, is powerful enough for larger jobs and light enough to use it for smaller jobs. Of course we all know that you really need one of each size saw (every 10 cc requires a new model) up to at least 90 cc. Maybe a backup saw for each one would be even better.....


----------



## sunfish (Jan 5, 2014)

All mine are very dependable, or I wouldn't own em! 

346xp & 562xp are usually the two I head to the woods with.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 5, 2014)

I still want another 346 and might do a 359 someday as they are tough saws. Especially when Masterminded or Stumpbroke!


----------



## cheeves (Jan 5, 2014)

AIM said:


> Husky 55
> Runs like a new one every time.


I have to agree! My 55 has never let me down!


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jan 5, 2014)

I take four saws whenever I go scrounging .192..026P..440..066. ..they're all as reliably as a hammer !


----------



## ttyR2 (Jan 5, 2014)

My Stihl 026/036/046 family. Though...I don't use the 036 as much since I picked up the 046. The power of that thing just puts a smile on my face and wood in a pile quick.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 5, 2014)

So far my favorite firewood saws have been my husky 350 and my 61/272. I'm certain that will all change as this weekend I just got a 346 and a 372.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 5, 2014)

My 260,361 and the 371 go with me when I have to leave the farm to cut firewood but the 260 seems to see most of the action. It stays on my Polaris Ranger when I'm putzin around on the farm.


----------



## dmlefevre (Jan 5, 2014)

My dad's Husky 51... Can't remember the last time I changed the plug... Just keeps going and going...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzz1500 (Jan 5, 2014)

Its not hard for me to pick...because only 2 saws have ever gotten into my heart..so far anyway !!! Oddly enough..my two saws have the same model number...but a different brand .
My old and well used Husqvarna 350 with 18 in bar and chain...still can s**t and get !!
And my newer Dolmar 350 with 14 inch bar and chain . Super reliable..and super fun to cut with !
Wouldn't leave home without either .


----------



## wampum (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolmar 5100S


----------



## Vermonster (Jan 5, 2014)

My Sven-Saw http://www.svensaw.com/


----------



## VW Splitter (Jan 5, 2014)

They are all dependable. I never go cut without at least 3 or 4 of them. If it's small stuff, the 346xp 18" is the saw of choice. I use the ported 372xp 24" whenever I can because it makes me grin from ear to ear when I use it.


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 5, 2014)

MS660 most dependable. Not the lighest but gets the job done fast.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 5, 2014)

034, works well when you cut most bigger stuff, but is a light limbing saw also and it doesn't take up much room in a vehicle tool box. If space isn't an issue I most often take 3 to 5 chainsaws for a days work and dedicate a short barred saw for cuts that are hard on the chain, then 1 or 2 of my go to for the size wood I am working most with,then the biggest saw I anticipate I would have call for. If i'm working long or have something I want to test run, then more may go with me.


----------



## Deleted member 116684 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love this kind of post!! I use a mm'd farm boss. It makes me happy.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd say my Husky 55, but i'm using my Husky 350 more and more...

I do all my "bigger" big tree felling with a Husky 268XP and it's been an amazing saw!

SR


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 6, 2014)

demc570 said:


> THAT YOU WOULDNT WANT TO BE WITHOUT,PERIOD? THAT ALWAYS STARTS AND READY TO CUT!opcorn:
> opcorn:



I have an old homelite super XL that just will not die. Cut many cords until I got my stihls. It still runs and starts up whenever I get sentimental, just to see if the old friend will still run. Wore out many chains and bars but the motor is still good, never even had to rebuild the carb. It was my main saw for 15 years and cut all the wood I sold to pay for school.

For my many stihls, my 028 super will always start on 2-3 pulls no matter how long it has set. Some of the others are more fun to cut with but not more dependable.

I run AV gas in all my two strokes now so they do not get alcoholic diseases.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Jan 6, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'd say my Husky 55, but i'm using my Husky 350 more and more...
> 
> I do all my "bigger" big tree felling with a Husky 268XP and it's been an amazing saw!
> SR


The big saws are fun but this thread is for the "boring" go-to saw! Lol. As much as i love the 7900 dolmar to watch my brothers and friends(and myself too!) grin I cut mostly with the nimble 346xp. Weight matters when cutting all day. I think that 35o is a good saw but I only have a parts backup model for my 346. BIL gave it to me when he smoked it from a loose exhaust bolt(prebracket model!) I store it in this box so it won't tip over for Sawtroll. Lol


----------



## Downer (Jan 6, 2014)

372xp, friggen rippa...(old Bostonian comin' back)


----------



## ReggieT (Jan 6, 2014)

034 with RSC 20 in bar...is reliable as the sun rising and sitting every day!
Although I'm starting to see the merits of my 025 with chisel chain...


----------



## CTYank (Jan 6, 2014)

All of mine are, for their purpose, be it felling (rare), bucking or limbing. Don't play favorites. If any one of them had pretentions to becoming a princess, it'd be gone. When called on, they all have to get it done.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 6, 2014)

MS361


----------



## CR888 (Jan 6, 2014)

By no means my faourite saw but the ms 261"starts easily, sips fuel, has enough torque to make those few cuts that you should be cutting with a 70cc saw, has a decent pair of felling dawgs(off a 361) which few smaller saws have. Pretty boring saw really but it just works and functions and rarely p*--#s you off. A true WORKSAW that keeps working day after day. Did I mention air filter...


----------



## blades (Jan 6, 2014)

Dolmar 7900, 24" bar. Not much I can't get done with that. It always has its twin with it as well as a few more from the stable.


----------



## hseII (Jan 6, 2014)

redfin said:


> My 044 goes with me at all times between the three firewood saws I use.




^^^^ This

My 660 is definitely becoming more popular though.

I can't seem to leave my 029S at home. Heck, 
Last week I even traded it and then bought it back.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 6, 2014)

My woods ported 440 by Scott Kunz "tree monkey". He sold two Woods port jobs and donated the money I paid and IIRC CPR paid to the "Wiggs Fund" in May 2012.


----------



## AIM (Jan 6, 2014)

WooHoo.. 3 solid votes for the husky 55. They are a great saw. (well at least mine is)
Now watch. All this braggin it up and the damn thing will probably blow up on me next time out..


----------



## greendohn (Jan 6, 2014)

Both the 2171 and cs400 are down rite dependable! 
I spent several years trading up to a new saw every 3 to 5 years to avoid maintenance and, well, looking for more power. 
The combo I have now seems to be about right. I will probably have the 2171 re-worked if/ when the time comes that he gets tired.


----------



## naturelover (Jan 6, 2014)

The Quake....

Really!!!

Starts easily, it's quiet, runs great, cuts well, it's pretty light, and smooth running. 

The 10-10s has been going with me for the bigger stuff, but mostly just cause it sounds so cool. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 6, 2014)

demc570 said:


> THAT YOU WOULDNT WANT TO BE WITHOUT,PERIOD? THAT ALWAYS STARTS AND READY TO CUT!opcorn:
> opcorn:


For 18 years my 1993 Stihl 044 always got the job done. Then it got crushed by a tree, so I picked up a MS 441. But I found the parts to fix the 044 and it runs like new again and is my favorite saw. When I got the 044, my Homelite 330 was never used again! The 044 is light enough to take with you and runs strong enough to cut anything that needs cuttin. It is rated at 5.1 hp but cuts just as fast as the 441 that is rated at 5.6 hp.


----------



## Nosmo (Jan 6, 2014)

My Stihl MS 260


----------



## kybaseball (Jan 6, 2014)

Ours is the MS362 gets the job done. But we always take all 3 with use and they get used to.


----------



## autoimage (Jan 6, 2014)

372 without a doubt... I don't even grab the other saws


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 6, 2014)

MS361. MS200T. If it is a choice of only one MS361 does it all. I've climbed with a 660 W/28"ES  Big Pin Oaks are a ***** to chunk down!


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 6, 2014)

All my saws are dependable because I keep them well maintained. It takes a lot of well deserved flak around here, but one good thing I will say about my *Stihl 290* (now sold) was that it was the easiest and most dependable starting saw I've owned. My *346XP* now holds the crown as easiest starting.

If I had to depend on only one saw for everything, it would be my *Stihl 361* (20", 3/8, .050, 7 pin). It can make all the big and small cuts in my area if I do my part. Add to that its good power-to-weight, antivibration, and decent fuel it economy, it's difficult to beat. It sometimes can be difficult to restart in warm weather, but not for me! I consider that to be an extra security device.


----------



## sarge3604 (Jan 14, 2014)

Believe it or not right now it would be the 272xp i have of all the saws ive had it would be my 034 although all my huskys and stihls run good


----------



## A10egress (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd have to say my go to saw for most firewood cutting is my 350. If its a bigger tree worthy of the 372... then that.


----------



## KindlingKing (Jan 14, 2014)

036. Had it since '92 and have not even had to tune it up. Runs flawlessly. Cuts 2 to 3 cords every year.


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 15, 2014)

My workhorse 046. It just cuts and cuts and cuts and cuts and...


----------



## flotek (Jan 15, 2014)

There's a lot to be said for a tried and true 290 farm boss Stihl . ( there's a reason it's the number one selling saw ) Yes they are not pro saw power or a light limbing saw but they are about the best homeowner firewood chore horse for the money . It would be hard to find another way to spend 375$ in the chainsaw world on anything more capable more durable and for the value in my opinion


----------



## dbofdalton (Jan 15, 2014)

First post here. Figrured since nobody else listed one yet. Really love my Baileys badged Solo 51sp. Starts every time, second pull - hot or cold. Good power ,nice balance, runs forever on a tank of fuel.
I do only own 3 saws though, Castor cp55,Efco 156, and the Solo -( I feel so ashamed) lol


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Jan 15, 2014)

I like to think both my running saws are very dependable. A almost new 036 pro doesn't fail me but if I could onlytake one saw it would be my 028 super. Never let me down.


----------



## zogger (Jan 15, 2014)

dbofdalton said:


> First post here. Figrured since nobody else listed one yet. Really love my Baileys badged Solo 51sp. Starts every time, second pull - hot or cold. Good power ,nice balance, runs forever on a tank of fuel.
> I do only own 3 saws though, Castor cp55,Efco 156, and the Solo -( I feel so ashamed) lol



Interesting. solo is one of the least talked about brands on this site. Can't say as if I have ever even seen one.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 15, 2014)

see my sig line any one of those stihls i can pick up and saw anything out there in the woods.the 036  is the newest addition and has been getting a workout. i will admit i never ran a husky or dolmar,but just about every other brand.


----------



## captjack (Jan 15, 2014)

I have the 046 magnum and the MS260 The 260 is buggy and is very "mix" sensitive with fuel. When its running good - I prefer it as it is light. The 046 would run on diesel fuel if it had to- but it gets heavy after a while.


----------



## ash man (Jan 15, 2014)

Flotek. my first saw was a 029 super and it served me well for quite a few years. Actually an old 025 was my go to saw back then. if I knew then what i know now I would not have been satisfied. Before I wwould spend close to $400 for a new farm boss I think now I would be looking used husky, newDolmar or even a new echo for the money.


----------



## dbofdalton (Jan 15, 2014)

zogger said:


> Interesting. solo is one of the least talked about brands on this site. Can't say as if I have ever even seen one.


 
Yeah Solo is not a very popular saw here in the states. They only offer a few models now. Those Germans do make some nice saws though.


----------



## flotek (Jan 15, 2014)

When it comes engineering ( especially saws) Germans do know a thing or two no doubt


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 15, 2014)

I have to say that the 350 and the 50 series Husky's are damn reliable saws. I have put many a cord of wood on the ground with any one of them. Dependable and tough every one. Then the 346xp came along and it blew me away. Of course I had to get it ported , and the results are incredible. Weight of a 50cc- cuts like a 60cc and drop dead reliable. I would not be without one no matter how many saws I have.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 15, 2014)

Any of the Stihl's


----------



## zogger (Jan 15, 2014)

dbofdalton said:


> Yeah Solo is not a very popular saw here in the states. They only offer a few models now. Those Germans do make some nice saws though.



Just checked their site, solousa, pretty cool you could order directly from the site, and the prices are clear and upfront right there. They have up to a 75cc offered. Similar "comes from Germany" prices like the other guys.


----------



## one2tree (Dec 18, 2014)

460 magnum 25" bar Perfect stock saw runs like a racing saw cuts wood like butter!!!!


----------



## hayboy (Dec 18, 2014)

Echo 550P A"little heavy" but it always works


----------



## snide (Dec 18, 2014)

The saw i use most is my 262, my 266 is bullet proof and use it alot. For the big stuff I break out my 181se.


----------



## Toxic2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wouldnt cut with anything without my ms362


----------



## Wolfcsm (Dec 18, 2014)

I find that the Stihl 310 (Oh my God, not a PRO saw), is the one I use the most.

Hal


----------



## svk (Dec 18, 2014)

Most of the wood I've cut over my life has been with the L65. Carb cleanings, a few plugs, new kill switch and I think a coil once are the only work it's needed since purchased by my dad in 78.


----------



## chucker (Dec 18, 2014)

since my old cutting buddy past on the jonsered 670 had it's time ! now the go to saw is the 2159 with a 18" bar for most of the firewood cutting @ 12" and smaller....


----------



## waynewhitacre (Dec 18, 2014)

Cheesecutter said:


> My go to saw is my Jonny 2159 for all around cutting but my Jonny 2171 is my real favorite.


Have lots of saws, but same here my 2159 is picked up most often. It has been modified (muffler ,carb limits gone, 3/8 full chisel 18"chain,sprocket, use recreational fuel,stihl ultra oil).This saw has perfect balance,no vibration,sounds bad ass,cuts only hard wood. I smile with a hard on while cutting!


----------



## chucker (Dec 18, 2014)

waynewhitacre said:


> Have lots of saws, but same here my 2159 is picked up most often. It has been modified (muffler ,carb limits gone, 3/8 full chisel 18"chain,sprocket, use recreational fuel,stihl ultra oil).This saw has perfect balance,no vibration,sounds bad ass,cuts only hard wood. I smile with a hard on while cutting!


lol and my wife say's im sick?? lol so it must run in the woods family!


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm partial to my older 034 super.


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ran a ported 460 Husky with a 24" bar as a young teen at my parents house. Only had a wood stove and PLENTY of firewood. Just now ready for a rebuild (after 15 years oh heavy, hard use)... You can find them pretty cheap used.


----------



## waynewhitacre (Dec 18, 2014)

chucker said:


> lol and my wife say's im sick?? lol so it must run in the woods family!


I get the same reaction shooting my stub nose revolvers,probably just a man thing.


----------



## Johnny Yooper (Dec 18, 2014)

Bought a Husky 51 brand new back around 1994; several cords or so per year for the first 10 ish years, but this is the 11th season that I've been cutting about 15 cord per year (heating house, shop, and DHW, summers included), not counting what we do for my Dad plus deer camp plus cutting for friends, co-workers, etc., so this saw has been to hell and back more than once and it just keeps going; it starts & runs like it did the day I brought it home. Unbelievable.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 19, 2014)

I's have t say Grandpa's Mac 35... According to Dad he bought it new at a hardware store in Hutchinson KS in '63. The rope is broken right now (and requires an act of P.F.M. to replace). If the rope was installed I'd bet money that it would pop on the 2nd pull and be running on the 3rd... Not bad for a 51 year old saw that's all original except for the pending rope replacement...


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a 066 that I bought on eBay over 10 years ago. It always goes with me to cut firewood. I run a 32" and a 24" bar on it.

I have a Husqvarna 44 that I bought not running for $20. I put a fuel line and a carb kit on it and it ran like new. I love that saw. It's reliable and has a high power to weight ratio. It was made in 1983 and is one of the best saws I have.

Bob


----------



## Mike-M (Dec 19, 2014)

My stihls and huskys always need work, or tuning, or both. Sadly, my only saw that just works without any maintenance is my little poulan.


----------



## jbighump (Dec 20, 2014)

My ms460 and ms260.....the 460 is a beast for firewood and prolly all someone would need, I run a 20" and 25".... The 260 is a good lightweight limbing saw with a 16"..and they are both reliable as can be...


----------



## Odog (Dec 20, 2014)

My goto saw for everything is my husky 2101. She's a pig that starts every time. Just recently put a new bottome end in her and she's as good as the day I got her.


----------



## chucker (Dec 20, 2014)

Odog said:


> My goto saw for everything is my husky 2101. She's a pig that starts every time. Just recently put a new bottome end in her and she's as good as the day I got her.


yupp! them old dog's never know when to leave after kickin- em around for a few years! usually have had there lower end rubbed raw and kerosened once or twice with a new bearing for life ! kinda dumb how them danged ole things just stay around for a few more years of abuse and neglect......???????????????????? but they still know how to keep you warm.


----------



## longbowch (Dec 20, 2014)

It's starting to look like the 441cm with the 28 inch bar is my favorite. I haven't found anything I can't cut with it yet!


----------



## ash man (Dec 20, 2014)

I was content with my old 029 super and 025 for a bunch of years, but now with the saws in my SIG no size tree is safe. I'm the guy in the neighborhood my friends call to drop the big ones.


----------



## Odog (Dec 20, 2014)

chucker said:


> yupp! them old dog's never know when to leave after kickin- em around for a few years! usually have had there lower end rubbed raw and kerosened once or twice with a new bearing for life ! kinda dumb how them danged ole things just stay around for a few more years of abuse and neglect......???????????????????? but they still know how to keep you warm.



She has cut a bunch of wood for me, and never complained. She's even helped out at work. I wouldn't have a new saw, I'll just keep building her as long as I can find parts


----------



## Icehouse (Dec 20, 2014)

*"STIHL"*


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2014)

ash man said:


> I was content with my old 029 super and 025 for a bunch of years, but now with the saws in my SIG no size tree is safe. I'm the guy in the neighborhood my friends call to drop the big ones.


An 029Supa tuned right is a good rig.

One was my first


----------



## troylee (Dec 20, 2014)

Vote number 4 for the Husky 55.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmm...a toss up between my Stihl 025 & MS 390...they both are steady Eddie's...super reliable!


----------



## Johnskis (Dec 21, 2014)

My 026 pro has always been very reliable starting in 1 to 2 pulls, but my 272xp is gonna catch up quickly at this rate.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 21, 2014)

Husky 455


----------



## esshup (Dec 21, 2014)

Echo CS 340. Hit priming bulb 5 times. Pull choke out. Pull cord 2x, push choke off, hold throttle open. Pull cord and let off of the throttle. I don't care how long it's been sitting, it'll be running after that. That's been the starting procedure since 2004.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 21, 2014)

The best saw is the one with the sharpest chain.


----------



## El Quachito (Dec 22, 2014)

460 Rancher. For me, that's my newest saw that everything works on and starts easy etc. The others are all old,beat and cranky.


----------



## stihlman27 (Dec 22, 2014)

My ms290 used it hard for 3 years and still running strong cut many many cords of wood with it thats always the first saw on back of the truck then its my 391


----------



## spike60 (Dec 23, 2014)

I own far too many saws to follow the rules in these "one saw" threads, but I guess I could mention favorites by size and what has seen the most use over the last couple of years.

40cc class-242XP. Most saw classes have several saws that vie for the top spot. IMO the there's nothing even close to the 242 in it's class. Mine has a gasket delete and muff mod and is awful close to most 50cc saws.

50cc class- 2150 with a 2453 jug on it. .325 8 pin. The only saw I own that always has fuel in it. Reliable and very quick. No problem handling wood up to it's 16" bar length.

60cc class-Tough call here. 562 is just about a perfect saw. But a 262 and a 257 with a 262 top end also get used a lot.

70cc class- Any one of several 372/2171 chassis saws that I have. Pretty much ideal all around saws. Including one 365 I ported that out cuts stock 72's.

90cc class- Jonny 930Super is my favorite here. With the second generation cylinder that has cut outs to the case it has a little more grunt than 288's and such.

And to keep the post going by finding more...........(this is the same thought process by which we justify CAD acquisitions)

"Winter use": 2163WH cause the heated handles are nice on a cold day.

"Huge wood": Just did a 30+ inch ash with a 2100CD, so ya gotta have one of those too.

"Leave out in the workshop to grab it when I need it saw": VERY ugly 52E that I patched together from the junk pile.

"Old Swede"- Jonsered 70E. The granddaddy of the 70cc class. Was ahead of it's time and still fun to run.

"Old Mac"- ProMac 60. I love this saw. Nice power and really light for it's time. Great handler too.

"Old Homelite"- SXL925. Great saw, gobs of torque. If it had mounts, everyone would yank them out.

I'll try and think of a couple more......................


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 23, 2014)

spike60 said:


> I own far too many saws to follow the rules in these "one saw" threads, but I guess I could mention favorites by size and what has seen the most use over the last couple of years.
> 
> 40cc class-242XP. Most saw classes have several saws that vie for the top spot. IMO the there's nothing even close to the 242 in it's class. Mine has a gasket delete and muff mod and is awful close to most 50cc saws.
> 
> ...


I sold a Husky 242XP to a guy a yr or so ago...it needed a rebuild and other parts...regret it to the day!
Great info...Merry Christmas!


----------



## StephieDoll (Dec 23, 2014)

Husky 365 Special. Just a beast and loves to run. MS660 is a good saw but just too big for little ole me.


----------



## SteveinUT (Dec 24, 2014)

My Husq 460 Rancher. The saw fires on the second pull cold, and pulls a 20" bar without any issues. Which is fine for 90% of the cutting I do...


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 24, 2014)

Stihl 362 , followed closely by my 441.


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 24, 2014)

It would have to be my 066 been the best and reliable saw for so many years whether it has a long or short bar it goes all day everyday just the usual maitance it's a great saw for me gets me to trouble and gets me out of trouble

But..... I just got a ms 661 cm


----------



## autoimage (Dec 28, 2014)

told my wife I wanted to be buried with my 372, she makes fun of me now...ill be sure to leave a treasure map


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 28, 2014)

my echo's they always start and do the job with out hiccup my stihl 011av was the same way till the carb busted a diaphragm.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 28, 2014)

The "most dependable" can't be narrowed down to just one saw since ALL of the Echos in the family have run flawlessly. My dad's 750evl is now 34 years old and still runs like a top. I have a John Deere 70v (Echo cs-702vl) that runs like new. These old saws weren't fast (or light) but they were built like a tank.

We cut a lot of lodge pole these days since the big red firs are hard to come by. The saw that does 75% of my cutting is my Echo cs-510 with a 20" bar. Like all the other Echos, it is dead nuts dependable. It is fairly light and cuts wood like there's no tomorrow. This saw is over 10 years old and has cut A LOT of wood. Runs like the day I bought it and has had exactly ZERO problems.


----------



## Zale (Dec 28, 2014)

MS 460


----------



## MMG (Dec 28, 2014)

Bone stock Makita 6401 with a 18 or 20" bar. This thing is smoken fast and has tons of power. For any big stuff I fire up my Makita with a 85cc BB kit with a HD filter and a ported muffler. I keep a 25" on it most of the time but I have a 33" 404 for the really big stuff. Ive only used it once in four years but what the heck, paid for its self just hanging on the wall. I cant seem to leave any of them home when I cut wood. Just in case.


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 30, 2014)

Truth be told............ for a home-owner........if properly maintained, most any of today's saws are "ALL" dependable as dirt and will last a long time. Problem is, many home-owners don't take care of their saws, and the pro's do. Even a professional saw won't start if left sitting for 2 years with untreated gas in the tank. Oh sure, there's a lemon every once in awhile, and some are easier to work on then others. But in general, they're all pretty darn nice! We're fortunate to have such a wide selection. I own 2 Stihl's. An MS290 Farm Boss, and an MS170. I'm not partial to Stihl. They just happen to be the closest dealer to me. The 10 year old 170 gets called on the most for tree felling, and not just for the small stuff. With it's 14 inch bar, I've cut down lots of 25"+ trees. But 99% of the trees I harvest are 12 to 18" and the little 170 is just perfect for this. It's just so darn light and easy to maneuver. Before I got the 290, the little 170 had harvested over 75 full cords of firewood all by it self, from start to finish. The 290 is now my bucking saw. I heat entirely with wood, 10 to 15 full cords a year. I got the 290 in case the 170 pooped out. Well that ain't happened yet. But when it does, I'll replace it with another "small- lightweight" saw. It might be a Stihl, or it might be ?????????? If 18" diameter, and under, is kinda your norm, small, lightweight saws are just a dream to use. I'm pushing 70, so I'll sacrifice a little speed for easy of use. But...to each his own.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 30, 2014)

genesis5521 said:


> Truth be told............ for a home-owner........if properly maintained, most any of today's saws are "ALL" dependable as dirt and will last a long time. Oh sure, there's a lemon every once in awhile, and some are easier to work on then others. But in general, they're all pretty darn nice! We're fortunate to have such a wide selection. I own 2 Stihl's. An MS290 Farm Boss, and an MS170. I'm not partial to Stihl. They just happen to be the closest dealer to me. The 10 year old 170 gets called on the most for tree felling, and not just for the small stuff. With it's 14 inch bar, I've cut down lots of 25"+ trees. But 99% of the trees I harvest are 12 to 18" and the little 170 is just perfect for this. It's just so darn light and easy to maneuver. Before I got the 290, the little 170 had harvested over 75 full cords of firewood all by it self, from start to finish. The 290 is now my bucking saw. I heat entirely with wood, 10 to 15 full cords a year. I got the 290 in case the 170 pooped out. Well that ain't happened yet. But when it does, I'll replace it with another "small- lightweight" saw. It might be a Stihl, or it might be ?????????? If 18" diameter wood is kinda your norm, small, lightweight saws are just a dream to use. I'm pushing 70, so I'll sacrifice a little speed for easy of use. But...to each his own.



If I were shopping for a saw to meet the needs you described, I would look seriously at the Echo cs-500p with an 18" bar. It is a 10.6 lb. (pho) 50cc saw and I think it may be the lightest 50cc pro saw out there. The price is right up there but if you have the funds.....

http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-500P


----------



## Uzi (Dec 30, 2014)

Another vote for the husqvarna 55 here. I bought mine on eBay used hard and missing clutch parts. It went lean and siezed after 6 months of hard use. Rebuilt it and fixed the air leak at the carb base its been going hard ever since. It's ugly none of the covers match and it's always dirty and faded looking even when it's clean. But it always starts and runs all day never needs anything but oil, gas and another chain to wear out. It's probably cut 50-60 cords just in the last 2 years who knows what the people on eBay did with it before I got it.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Dec 30, 2014)

346 xp.


----------



## yodayoda (Dec 30, 2014)

359


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 30, 2014)

MS361 bought new in 2007. Cut between 3 and 5 cords each year with it and the only time I've left the woods without a full trailer was the time I forgot to grab the gas can.


----------



## Downer (Jan 10, 2015)

svk said:


> Most of the wood I've cut over my life has been with the L65. Carb cleanings, a few plugs, new kill switch and I think a coil once are the only work it's needed since purchased by my dad in 78.


I have my old man's same saw sitting in the shop, rebuilt and looking purty, I run it a couple of times a year just to keep it happy!


----------



## Connor77 (Jan 10, 2015)

Husky 55 here too. My first saw and I take great care of it and it's easy to handle. Wish I had more use for the 576xp I have because of how much better the anti vibe is but my 55 is my go to saw.


----------



## GreaseMnky85 (Jan 10, 2015)

My MS 261cm goes everywhere with me and the 024 is the emergency saw would like to get a bigger saw also lol


----------



## olyman (Jan 10, 2015)

story. got my 970 oly, off of ebay,, from Puerto rico!!!!!!!!!! sad shape..but 25 $ shipped!! new piston and cyl, fixed other minor things,, and a new chain brake with cover. that has got to be, the most dependable I have ever owned,, amongst 20 other saws!!! just wont give up!!! and for some odd reason, real easy on fuel. have had it 6 years and counting.....I do wish now tho, id a bought the decompression cyl!!!!!!! sheeeebangee!!


----------



## zogger (Jan 10, 2015)

Connor77 said:


> Husky 55 here too. My first saw and I take great care of it and it's easy to handle. Wish I had more use for the 576xp I have because of how much better the anti vibe is but my 55 is my go to saw.



Put a shorter bar and bump up rim sprocket size on that 576....


----------



## crowbuster (Jan 10, 2015)

stihl 046


----------



## Connor77 (Jan 11, 2015)

Zogger, I have 28", 24" and 20" bars for my 576xp. I bought it because I needed a bigger saw for some large trees I took down so the most use it's gotten has been with the 28" bar. It's a bit heavy with that bar but I'm looking forward to using this saw with the smaller bars.


----------



## jbjake (Jan 14, 2015)

demc570 said:


> THAT YOU WOULDNT WANT TO BE WITHOUT,PERIOD? THAT ALWAYS STARTS AND READY TO CUT!opcorn:
> opcorn:


----------



## jbjake (Jan 14, 2015)

346 XP.

When I'm out in the woods cutting my wife thinks I'm working....she has no idea how much fun that little saw is!!


----------

